# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  CDMA-Tool v2.01 released

## mohamed73

*CDMA-Tool v2.01 released*  *CDMA-Tool v2.01 released * .Alcatel-C131 version 25-Jun-2013 (2nd revision) supported
.Lava-L661 DIAG MODE ENABLER released
.Lava-L661 EFS flasher released
.Lava-L661 full flasher released
.Smart-Card management subsystem improved    *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2014) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

